# guns on Motorcycles



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

What do other motorcyclists do if they need to go to a school, where the gun is allowed in the vehicle in the parking lot, but not in the school.

Please, no "concealed means concealed" responses. That'll get us both kicked out of the forum. Not to mention that putting that plan into action would cost waaaay too much in terms of legal fees and personal freedom. I don't wish to even consider accidently carrying on campus.

I want to know if there is a safe and legal way to secure the gun on the bike while you go into a school (or other business) that prohibits guns.

Thanks.

-WM


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

What type of bike? I don't suppose you have locking bags or top case? Any lockable compartment would probably suffice.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

It is a 2006 Suzuki Boulevard M50.










I've got a couple of cheap leather saddlebags. I know I need to replace them to make something secure.

I've heard about people putting a "trunk" on the tail. I've also seen hard case saddlebags online.

I'm just not sure if I'd have to worry about the fashion police coming after me if I put something like that on a cruiser style bike. 

But, I would seriously consider that if those types of luggage are reasonably secure. As in, are they easier to break into than a car or pickup?

Or do they offer about the same level of security?

-WM


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey there WM. Very nice ride you have there.

I don't leave my handgun on the bike, but I'd think a set of hardside bags would be a minimum. Realistically, if someone knows there's a handgun in there, even the hard bags aren't that secure, but leather bags can be cut off too easily. 

Whatever you end up with, I think you need to find a way to transfer your handgun into the bag/trunk without anyone suspecting that something valuable is going in there.

Keep the shiny side up WM...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks, MLB.

I'll be teaching at the school (university). I figure I can leave the gun in the MC jacket I wear on the bike, and swap out the jacket for my briefcase without ever revealing there is anything worth stealing.

If the Texas legislature works in our favor, it might not be illegal to carry on campus come September.

-WM


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

I ride and would never leave home without my weapon,"unless"
I was driving to work.Where I work,firearms are not permitted.
That includes anywhere on "Company" property.
The company I work for would fire me."Zero tolerence".
If it wern't for that?I'd carry.I'd put it in my saddle
bags which are lockable.As was stated earlier however,if
the bad guy knows it's there?The locks would,nt matter much.
P.S. I can say I ride a lot.At those times I carry on my person.
I have had to put my weapon in my bags at times,but
only for a short time.One thing to consider also is the weather.
Here around Houston,it gets extremely hot at times.I wouldn't
think it wise to leave it in those conditions for long periods of time..My opinion.
By the way?Nice bike.I have the Kawasaki Vulcan 1500 2000 model.
My wife wants us to get a new one,but I'm saying why fix
something that ain't broke?B/H


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

You could also get a locking truck to put on the luggage rack off of your sissy bar. Itr would be inexpensive and pretty safe. It is easier to put things in the trunk also.

It is very smart to discount the concealed ies concealed rethoric. It is not the way to go and a very good way to loose your job, possibly your freedom and your right to ever own a gun again. It may not seem right but we are a land of laws and we need to follow them or be prepared to pay the consquences. If we don't like them we need to elect those who will change them as it appears may be the case in TX..

Good luck!

RCG


----------



## sprale (Apr 4, 2011)

While I'm waiting on my CHL to process, I keep my EDC pistol in my tank bag. I usually don't end up at my kids' schools on my bike, but would just toss the tank bag in my lockable luggage on the bike. When I go in my car, I just leave it in the glove box. Firearms are restricted from carry in physical education buildings in Texas, but not parking lots, sidewalks, etc.

What I have trouble sorting out is how to disarm in public when I am on the bike once I do acquire my CHL. I have a place to lock and store it when I am not allowed to carry in certain places, but once I remove it from my person to store it I am not longer concealing it...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

If you've got a place to lock it Belly Packs, while very uncool, work OK. I thought I could take off the pack and put it in the locking trunk or saddlebag ... if I had one.

-WM


----------



## dwsonar (Aug 28, 2011)

Wandering Man said:


> What do other motorcyclists do if they need to go to a school, where the gun is allowed in the vehicle in the parking lot, but not in the school.
> 
> Please, no "concealed means concealed" responses. That'll get us both kicked out of the forum. Not to mention that putting that plan into action would cost waaaay too much in terms of legal fees and personal freedom. I don't wish to even consider accidently carrying on campus.
> 
> ...


A couple suggestions. If you don't mind a small hole in your bag, a gun safe with a cable to the frame. I've also seen a small locking box that mounts behimd the license plate that might be an option.
I know this is a little late, but it might help others.-


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

first things first, nice bike.... i ride an 01 Volusia. and i also have the leather cruiser bags on my bike. hard bags or a trunk are not ever going to be as secure as a car.

so after some brainstorming i think i have a pretty good solution. use your leather bags as camoflage. buy the largest steel ammo can that you can fit INTO your bag. mount your bag to the ammo can and then mount the ammo can to your saddlebag supports. add a good hardened lock to the ammo can and now you have a permanently attached, locking, steel gun box inside your regular saddle bag....

you could do each side to keep the weight even....


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I found a good pair of hard - case bags.

Thing is, they were wrapped around a 2012 Goldwing. What was I supposed to do?










So I bought the bags for a bunch of money, and they threw in the Goldwing for free.

:mrgreen:

-WM


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i think my solution would have been under $50 but you sure do have a nice ride for your bags now..... did ya get rid of the m50?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes, I sold the bike on ebay. 

I'm on the gulf coast and the buyer had an El Paso address. I thought he would have a tough time riding it back. One of the real reasons I bought the bigger bike was my new job is an hour and a half away, and I wanted something a bit more comfortable. I couldn't imagine riding it to El Paso. Turns out he is a Mexican National, and we was going to be taking it to El Paso and then another few hours South to his home.

He said he was an engineer and a small business owner. He plans on using the bike to run parts to the various mines. He told me I would have a friend in Mexico any time I chose to visit, but warned me that he would not advise visiting his home right now, because of all the gang activity. He was saddend by what is happening to his country.

-WM


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Wandering Man said:


> Yes, I sold the bike on ebay.
> 
> I'm on the gulf coast and the buyer had an El Paso address. I thought he would have a tough time riding it back. One of the real reasons I bought the bigger bike was my new job is an hour and a half away, and I wanted something a bit more comfortable. I couldn't imagine riding it to El Paso. Turns out he is a Mexican National, and we was going to be taking it to El Paso and then another few hours South to his home.
> 
> ...


glad you made the sale!


----------



## dwsonar (Aug 28, 2011)

Congrats on the new bike. I see the Gremlin bell is already in place. I have a 94SE, see ya on the Goldwing forums.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> first things first, nice bike.... i ride an 01 Volusia. and i also have the leather cruiser bags on my bike. hard bags or a trunk are not ever going to be as secure as a car.
> 
> so after some brainstorming i think i have a pretty good solution. use your leather bags as camoflage. buy the largest steel ammo can that you can fit INTO your bag. mount your bag to the ammo can and then mount the ammo can to your saddlebag supports. add a good hardened lock to the ammo can and now you have a permanently attached, locking, steel gun box inside your regular saddle bag....
> 
> you could do each side to keep the weight even....


BTW: I liked both your idea and DWSonar's. I'm pretty sure either would have worked.

Thanks to both of you for reviving an old thread.

For a while I thought the problem was going to be resolved by a change in State Law. Sadly, it did not happen.

-WM


----------

